# Etrplus canarensis



## vyastk (Dec 28, 2007)

Thought I will post some pics of my E.canarensis


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Beautiful!!! They are slowly becoming available over here. Deffiantely on my wish list.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Thats a neat fish. whats its profile?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

dwarfpike said:


> Beautiful!!! They are slowly becoming available over here. Deffiantely on my wish list.


There are some people in your area currently breeding them. They're also on my list, beautiful fish!


----------



## vyastk (Dec 28, 2007)

These are one of the most beautiful fishes I have ever kept..Thankfully I live not too far from the only known habitat of this fish...Caught these myself a few months back and they aren't abundant in the locales where we spotted them

Someone rightly called them goats...love algae and any vegetation will be decimated...Mine eat just about anything thrown at them...Algae,Spinach,pellets, Blood worms....

Hope you guys get to keep these wonderful fish.....


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, there goes my dream of a beautiful planted asian tank with them and torpedo line barbs. :lol:

*darkside* - I know, they are available occasionly, but still a bit spendy plus don't have room atm.


----------



## vyastk (Dec 28, 2007)

The P.denisonii do well in planted tanks..Though they still tend to eat fine leaves...But stay away if you feed em well...I have a few in a planted tank and they are doing fairly well...

If you want to keep them...Then Lots of drift wood, leaf litter and rounded rocks do well..

Tank mates...P.filamentosus would be a good option


----------

